

FFmpeg adds support for Lego Mindstorms audio files - av500
http://git.ffmpeg.org/?p=ffmpeg;a=commit;h=78bf5852b521e41b64e2c30b363ccb3bcc313afe

======
TetOn
Reminds me of nothing more than this: <http://xkcd.com/619/>

